# How do I open the top panel on a phantom 630



## GFroun (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm having trouble getting the top panel off as there are no clear instructions on the manual. I know there are 3 screws in the back which I have unscrewed but the top panel still won't budge and I'm not sure if the screws on the sides should be removed as well. I don't want to force anything just incase I may be doing something wrong. If anyone here has a phantom 630 or has had any experience with one, could you could please explain to me how to remove the top panel so that I can place another 200 mm fan, i'd be extremely grateful.

Thank you.


----------



## Law-II (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi

Remove the front panel from the bottom and then remove the top panel from the point that the front panel came into contact with the top panel: section 8-14 

*Edit:* Look here in the download section for the pdf

nb: what screws! it unclips

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## grimmeh (Aug 12, 2013)

*change of adress for manual pdf*

thought i would post a updated link to the manual as the one previously posted no longer works 

http://www.nzxt.com/uploads/downloads/manuals/phantom_630_ManualA5.pdf


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

630 is similar to the Phantom Full, so the top should just pull off along with the front panel. Just plastic clips.


----------

